# Boric Acid safe while nursing?



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

I had really bad yeast infections during this pregnancy (no matter what I did diet wise and using all other remedies). Ds2 is now 3 months and I've had some very slight symptoms. I have some of those natural boric acid/herb suppositories and thought about using them. Are they safe to use while breastfeeding. All it says on the packet is not to take while pregnant. Thanks!


----------

